# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [How To] TH suddenly became transparent !?

## Yawata

Hi all
i running with this version : 19.1.25.1 (v8.0) since it was release and i never get any problem with (until today)...

I don't know how and why but my TH is like became transparent (look like 50% of transparency) today when i start it, i try a new clean reinstallation but it still display ugly weird transparent....

Did someone know how to solve this issue please ?

Thanks

----------


## KillerJohn

I guess this is a driver issue...

----------

